

What happens when certificates further up the chain expires before mine? - yuhong
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/66487/what-happens-when-certificates-further-up-the-chain-expires-before-mine-equifa

======
yuhong
Notice the problem with OpenSSL. As a side note, I think Android is the only
major browser using OpenSSL, but given how long older Android versions last,
this is probably an important warning.

